# insurance for paintings



## nelle (Aug 19, 2016)

HI im a full time painter , i currently dont have enough money to insure all my work . How ever i frequently need to hand over paintings to gallerys and competitions who do not cover my work while there being shown . Dose any one know of a company where you can take out insurance on one item of art work over the period its shown in a show only . 

IM not good at business and have no idea about things such as insurance . 

I would really appreciate the advice 

thanks in advance 

Nelle x


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Surely, the gallery is responsible for the exhibited paintings, and it is their responsibility to take out insurance. /Mats


----------

